# Peptides and AAS



## juicedupRugger (Mar 11, 2014)

I am an experienced AAS user and believer in there functionality and have only recienly began. Looking into peptides my question is how do they react together and what substances in combination with a pep will give the best response in both strength gains aswell as size


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gh peptides help you heal quicker, gain lean tissue, get stronger, sleep deeper, etc.  Igf1-Lr3 shuttles nutrients to the muscles , gives you a killer pump, speeds up healing, increase muscle density, and on and on.

Protocol:
100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc no DAC, upon waking, noon, and preworkout everyday. 
100mcg Igf1-Lr3 post workout in a series of five 10mcg micro injections intramuscularly on each side of the body in either the muscles trained or in the muscles that you desire site enhancement. Only use Igf1-Lr3 EOD to keep receptors from over saturating.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Gh peptides help you heal quicker, gain lean tissue, get stronger, sleep deeper, etc.  Igf1-Lr3 shuttles nutrients to the muscles , gives you a killer pump, speeds up healing, increase muscle density, and on and on.
> 
> Protocol:
> 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc no DAC, upon waking, noon, and preworkout everyday.
> 100mcg Igf1-Lr3 post workout in a series of five 10mcg micro injections intramuscularly on each side of the body in either the muscles trained or in the muscles that you desire site enhancement. Only use Igf1-Lr3 EOD to keep receptors from over saturating.



x2

Any GH boosters (peptides or gh) are gonna work great with AAS. They will enable better recovery from training, sleep, build lean muscle, lower body fat, increase strength and add to fullness and overall body composition.


----------



## squatster (Apr 12, 2014)

for an older body builder-47 with almost 30 years of juice- what would you suggest- Takes me a long time to recover now, real hard to get my water back in the muscle- and I only sleep about 3 hours a night- can't sleep any more.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

squatster said:


> for an older body builder-47 with almost 30 years of juice- what would you suggest- Takes me a long time to recover now, real hard to get my water back in the muscle- and I only sleep about 3 hours a night- can't sleep any more.



I would try CJC-1295 with DAC at 2mg per week split into 2 shots of 1mg Tues and Fri. 

I would add GHRP-2 to that stack. Inject them separately and do the GHRP at least 3 hours apart everyday. Aim for at least 3 injs per day. If you want something easier than Ipamorelin instead of ghrp-2. Inject the Ipam at 200mcg (up to 500mcg) first thing in the morning and last thing at night. If you need to know anything else just let me know. I have wrote articles on CJC-DAC and Ipamorelin and they are posted in this peptide section.


----------



## squatster (Apr 13, 2014)

I forgot to mention- I am very lean all the time- not by my choice- I just get very lean- no matter what I do


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

squatster said:


> I forgot to mention- I am very lean all the time- not by my choice- I just get very lean- no matter what I do



Then you will get leaner but fuller using a combo of aas and peps  Just make sure you are eating well as your metabolism will be increased. Hopefully the peps will give you much better sleep too which will aid recovery and add to growth


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2014)

How long would you suggest to do this for?
 I am trying to make a stock list up now to order.
 I am going to keep a good log on this also so people see what it does for us old farts


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2014)

squatster said:


> How long would you suggest to do this for?
> I am trying to make a stock list up now to order.
> I am going to keep a good log on this also so people see what it does for us old farts



I would run cjc-dac and ghrp 2 for about 8 weeks then rotate to something else. Maybe try some LR3 after the DAC has left the system. I think rotation is best with most things. You can run them longer though so don't think there has to be a set time frame. I look forward to your log. I think you will love the peps. Let us know what you have planned.


----------



## squatster (May 1, 2014)

Can I add HGH or should I wait?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2014)

squatster said:


> Can I add HGH or should I wait?



Add hgh to cjc-dac? If so then I would definitely wait. It can be done and with great results but if you want the most of each element you are best rotating them. You could add hgh to cjc no dac and a ghrp. In fact that would be incredible and enable you to get more results from the gh (needing less IU). If you do that then do your cjc-no dac and ghrp 2 for example. Then wait for 10 mins then inj your hgh. I would do that am and pm


----------



## anzel (May 8, 2014)

I am giving hgh a try right now and have ghrp 6 and cjc no dac on hand to run when the GH is all gone. 
I dont want to do them all together because I wont know how I react to the HGH... But if all goes well I will def be running all 3 next year.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2014)

anzel said:


> I am giving hgh a try right now and have ghrp 6 and cjc no dac on hand to run when the GH is all gone.
> I dont want to do them all together because I wont know how I react to the HGH... But if all goes well I will def be running all 3 next year.



Sounds good. All 3 combined are great but sure use them separately so you can access what gives you the best results


----------

